# Trouble with Lifetimed Bolt



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I was all excited until Comcast failed to make the M-Card I ordered and received in the mail work in my shiny new Bolt... Truck rolled today, and the card they sent the tech with was no good - it was previously paired to a comcast HD box of some kind. The dude tried for 2 hours, and now a new visit will be tomorrow. Got all the usual - Val:?, V58, V52, No channels, etc. 

Buyer's remorse kicking in hard already. My lifetime S3 is still kicking, but I was hoping to add a couple of mini's & some on-demand. I hope they get this done soon. Is there a return window if I bought all-in?


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

You should have the normal 30 day return window regardless of service type. I had to return a TiVo Premier with lifetime a few years back and had no problem. They might even give you a little longer than the 30 days if you talk to them and make them aware your having problems.

Keep working to try and get the BOLT working. I've set up a couple for friends and it took many many hours on the phone with the cable co. (Time Warner) and with TiVo including exchanging the BOLT and also a couple of tuning adapter boxes. But we finally got it working and have had no additional problems now for six months.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Just be patient, the first time I went with a comcast cablecard in my Pioneer Plasma the first three were DOA, comcast finally rolled a truck and the service guy had a brand new cablecard still in the case they come in and that one worked right away and was up and running in less than 1/2 hour.

I then moved the card from the TV to my new Roamio about 6 months ago and called the dedicated comcast cablecard number and every channel including HBO was working in under 1/2 hour. Yesterday I moved that same card over to my new Bolt and all the channels I have in my package work working within an hour except for HBO channels. On Monday I will call the number and get them to pair it again to activate the premium channels which is normal to have to do after moving the card between Tivo's.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you also have Comcast Internet?

I had al kinds of problems trying to get the cablecard working in my Roamio Pro at first. Neither TiVo nor Comcast cable were any help. However, during a rainy day, I noticed that my Internet speed had gone to crap. Called Comcast Internet support and got a tech rolled the next day. Turned out to be a bad coax to the house. Upon replacement; all TV and Internet issues were resolved.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I really suspect that the cable companies just put those already know faulty cable cards and tuning adapters right back on the shelf to go out to another subscriber. They really don't care if you have problems setting up your TiVo as they would sooner you would give up and just rent the equipment from them.

As mentioned I helped with a bolt setup and it was the third tuning adaptor box before we got one that worked. And that third one was shipped to us rather than getting another one from the local cable office.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I was about to give up and return the Bolt. The Comcast guy calls me to say he's there at my house while I'm at work (actually an hour early) I get out a half-hour later, speed home, and as I meet up with him and head in, I ask, "Do you know the job?" He says, "Yeah - they told me to bring 4 cablecars with me." 

I figure "great," and then he tells me he has none on him, and he didn't think anyone used them anymore.

He says maybe the center in the next town has some. I call, they say they have some. I make the 30 minute round trip while the tech waits in his truck. I get 4 cablecards.

Finally the first one pairs, no premiums. 5 minutes later, all channels are there. I thank him for waiting (even though I gave him the cablecars hotline #) and then I get to make the 1/2 hour trip to return the 6 cablecards I have in the house that I don't need. I'm sure the next adventure will be getting charged for the cards even though I gave them back.

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent. I love TiVo so I'm glad I waited it out.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

squiredogs said:


> I was about to give up and return the Bolt. The Comcast guy calls me to say he's there at my house while I'm at work (actually an hour early) I get out a half-hour later, speed home, and as I meet up with him and head in, I ask, "Do you know the job?" He says, "Yeah - they told me to bring 4 cablecars with me."
> 
> I figure "great," and then he tells me he has none on him, and he didn't think anyone used them anymore.
> 
> He says maybe the center in the next town has some. I call, they say they have some. I make the 30 minute round trip while the tech waits in his truck. I get 4 cablecards.


Why'd the tech even bother showing up, if he didn't have the cards? And why didn't he go to the center to pick them up, since he was told to bring them in the first place? 

Anyway, all's well that ends well, I guess.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Giving up would have given Comcast the win here, punishing Tivo (and yourself) for their incompetence. Unless you had a wiring problem, you had zero need to have a truck roll.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Steve said:


> Why'd the tech even bother showing up, if he didn't have the cards? And why didn't he go to the center to pick them up, since he was told to bring them in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, all's well that ends well, I guess.


I was thinking that too. He sent me on the errand! I could have done that without him. Oh well. I'm just happy that I can keep the Bolt. But man, did that suck


----------

